# Automator AppleScript Error??



## TFrank2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hey, 

This is my first time working with Automator. Im trying to Rename Finder Items into Sequential Order. Everytime I try and do this it will get to the third step(Rename Finder Items) and its says: 

Finder Got An Error: Can't get properties of alias "ThomasFrankesktop:005_3.jpg.(-1728). This message will also pop up for anything thing else I try and alter.  

It seems no matter what files I try and change, this error message will always pop up?? 

Thank You, 

Tom Frank


----------

